# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > PC (Máy tính để bàn) >  Các phép kiểm tra main board:

## duthu94

1. Lỗi chấn thương vật lý

- Một kỹ thuật IT kinh nghiệm khi cầm một mainboard nghi ngờ hỏng sẽ quan sát thật kỹ xem có bị “chấn thương vật lý” hay không ??? Một vết trầy xước, có thể gây ra ngắn mạch hoặc đứt mạch. Các slot ram, khe mở rộng PCI, AGP, PCIx… có bị chập mạch hay không. Nhiều bạn máy đang chạy, tháo ra thử 1 thanh RAM thế là máy “đi luôn” lại đổ cho RAM giết main. Nhưng sự thật do bất cẩn thao tác không đúng cách đã làm các slot tiếp xúc chập nhau dẫn đến chết main.
- Lỗi cháy, nổ hay phù tụ thì rất dễ phát hiện bằng mắt thường và tôi đã đề cập đến trong bài viết “Mainboard và các pan căn bản”
- Các vết bẩn do côn trùng xâm nhập để lại như dán, chuột… sẽ gây chập chờn không ổn định thậm chí chạm chập và dẫn đến chết mainboard.
- Việc vệ sinh mainboard thật sạch và quan sát thật kỹ ban đầu rất có ích cho công việc sửa chữa mainboard.

2. Kiểm tra đường công tắt Power ON:

- Dĩ nhiên trước tiên phải kiểm tra xem nguồn có OK hay không. Và việc phải có một bộ nguồn cực kỳ OK để dành test máy là điều cần thiết với 1 IT. Để kiểm tra main, bạn chỉ cần cắm nguồn vào mainboard rời (không cắm thêm gì kể cả CPU và RAM). Kế đó kích nút PS ON (power on) nếu OK, main sẽ chạy. Chính xác hơn là bộ nguồn sẽ chạy (quạt nguồn quay). Không thành công, nghi ngờ công tắt PS ON có vấn đề. Dùng VOM kiểm tra 2 pin của PS ON. 1 pin ở mức CAO (2.2V ~ 5V) 1 pin ở mức THẤP (~0V). Nếu cả hai đều THẤP: kiểm tra đường PC ON. Nhiều trường hợp đã có ngắn mạch dẫn đến toàn bộ tê liệt. Thường thấy do chip Nam bị lỗi dẫn đến mất mức CAO ở chân PsON. Trường hợp này phải “đá chân” hoặc đóng lại chip Nam hay thay chip Nam mới (Cần có máy đóng chip mới làm được việc này).

3. Lỗi kích nguồn không chạy: 

- Sau khi đã kiểm tra nguồn như bước 2 thì kế tiếp kiểm tra từ ngỏ PS ON (dây xanh lá cây của cấp nguồn) đến chân PS ON (gắn công tắc) trên đường sẽ có một transistor bị lỗi. Hoặc một IC đệm bị lỗi. Cuối cùng là thay chip IO (xem hình). Nên nhớ phải thay đúng trị số trên IC. Thường là W***x hoặc IT***x.
Vì ngoài chip IO ra, đường công tắc còn phải thông qua chíp cầu NAM. Nếu thay chip IO mà mainboard vẫn chưa chạy thì có thể chip cầu Nam đã bị lỗi. Bạn có thể khò lại chip NAM hoặc thay chip mới.

4. Kiểm tra các đường cấp Nguồn cho RAM: (Chưa cần cắm CPU)

- Gắn cẩn thận Card test main vào khe PCI. Kích PS ON, quan sát các led trên Card TEST Main.
- Các led báo nguồn chuẩn +5V, -5V, +12V, -12V , 3.3V.
- Lưu ý đường 3.3V đối với main sử dụng SDRAM sẽ sử dụng trực tiếp nguồn này nếu mất, hãy kiểm tra các pin VDD (6, 18, 26, 40, 41, 49, 59, 73, 84) của slot RAM (Tham khảo bài viết “Các pinout các giao tiếp máy tinh“) để biết vị trí của các pin. Hoặc kiểm tra các pin 3.3V của khe cắm PCI.
- Riêng DDRAM chỉ sử dụng nguồn 2.5V nên trên mạch sẽ có mạch ổn áp 2.5V từ nguồn 3.3V hoặc nguồn 5V (Kiểm tra các con FET xung quanh khe cắm RAM và các chân VDD tương tứng (7, 15, 22, 30, 38, 46, 54, 62, 70, 77, 85, 96, 104, 108, 112, 120, 128, 136, 143, 148, 156, 164, 168, 172, 180). Tương tự cho DDR2.
- Nếu mất thì tiếp tục kiểm tra các con FET xung quanh chân RAM, hoặc IC dao động nguồn cấp cho các con FET này. Thay IC hoặc thay FET.
- Tụ lọc nguồn cho RAM phù hay khô đẫn đến main chập chờn lúc chạy lúc không và thường báo lỗi RAM vô cớ.
- Tôi sẽ có bài viết riêng cho phần “nguồn cấp cho RAM” này.

5. Kiểm tra đường nguồn cấp cho chip Nam và AGP hoặc PCIx:

- Tương tự như RAM, xung quanh chip Nam có 1 hoặc vài con FET cấp nguồn cho chip Nam.
- Tương tự với AGP và PCIx. Một số trường hợp AGP dùng chung nguồn với chip Nam.
- Đối với đa số mainboard, ta chỉ cần cắm nguồn mà không cần cắm CPU là có thể kích nguồn để kiểm tra. Khi đó ta sẽ đo nguồn cấp cho RAM. Nếu nguồn cấp cho RAM chưa OK thì phải sửa phần này trước đến khi OK mới làm bước tiếp theo.

6. Kiểm tra nguồn cấp cho CPU:

- Nguồn RAM OK, thì ta sẽ cắm CPU vào và kích nguồn.
- Lưu ý, khi chưa lắp CPU vào thì nguồn cấp cho CPU sẽ bằng 0v.
- Kiểm tra các đường cấp nguồn cho CPU. (Các con FET to xung quanh socket gắn CPU, đo tại chân các cuộc dây đồng to quấn quanh 1 lõi hình vòng sẽ có mức nguồn tương ứng với nguồn cấp cho CPU).
- Hiện tượng ngắn mạch dẫn đến mất nguồn cấp cho CPU rất thường xảy ra. 70-80% main chết đều do bệnh này. Nếu con FET nào bị ngắn mạch khi bật máy rờ tay sẽ rất nóng.
- Kế đó là các IC dao động nguồn - rất thường xảy ra, IC driver cấp cho chân G các con FET.
- Một số trường hợp nguồn có nhưng không ổn định sẽ dẫn đến “kén” CPU do nguồn không cấp ra được đúng nguồn nuôi CPU làm CPU không chạy. Lỗi này đa phần do các tụ lọc nguồn CPU bị phù hoặc khô, thay hết là tốt nhất.
- Xem thêm bài “Mạch cấp nguồn cho CPU trên mainboard” tôi phân tích kỹ hơn về mạch này.

7 . Kiểm tra tín hiệu xung RESET:

- Sau khi tất cả các đường nguồn đều tốt: Nguồn RAM, nguồn CPU, nguồn Chipset, nguồn AGP… ta lưu ý đến tín hiệu xung reset (lưu ý đèn led RESET trên card test mainboard).
- Sau khi kiểm tra các led báo nguồn OK, led RESET sẽ sáng lên rồi tắt. Nếu không có thì có thể còn 1 đường nguồn nào đó chưa chạy. Thường là nguồn CPU, nguồn RAM hoặc nguồn chipset hay AGP.
- Nếu lỗi tín hiệu xung RESET này thường là lỗi Led RESET sáng hoài là do mất 1 trong các đường cấp nguồn trên main như CPU, RAM, Chip Nam… cụ thể là chạm 1 trong các con FET cấp nguồn cho CPU, RAM, chạm IC dao động nguồn cho CPU, RAM, chạm IC dao động tạo xung clock (gần thạch anh 14M), hoặc nặng nhất chạm chipset (Chíp cầu nam, chip cầu bắc) <– Cái này phải có máy đóng chip thì mới làm được. Thường thì anh em chỉ có thể đánh pan đến IC dao động thôi.  
- Xem thêm pin out của khe PCI để biết thêm ý nghĩa của các LED: CLK (Pin B16; Xung Clock), FRAME (Pin A34), IRDY (Pin B35, Initiator Ready)

8. Kiểm tra dao động cấp cho CPU:

- Đèn led Clk trên card test sáng cho thấy mạch dao động chính cho mainboard đã tốt.
- Sau khi nguồn cho CPU ok thì kiểm tra ic dao động (nằm gần thạch anh). Bước này cần phải có “máy hiện sóng” nếu không thì thay thử thạch anh, thay ic dao động.

9. Chip BIOS ROM bị lỗi:

- Nếu các mức nguồn cấp cho main đều OK thì Main và CPU phải chạy. Lúc này thì phải có xung Clock, Frame và INDY (Xem pin out của PCI như đã nêu trên). Nếu card test main vẫn chưa chạy chứng tỏ quá trình POST chưa diễn ra cần kiểm tra chip BIOS ROM. Thường thì phải tháo chíp BIOS ROM ra dùng máy dọc thử lại nếu lỗi thì nạp lại còn nếu chết thì thay (mua chíp khác nạp lại).

- Tôi sẽ có bài viết riêng về chip BIOS ROM này và các lỗi thường gặp.

10. Tra thông số báo trên card test main:

Nếu các bước trên đều OK nhất định card test main sẽ hiển thị quá trình POST và hiển thị các mã lệnh POST. Bảng tra đầy đủ nhất tại đây:http://www.postcodemaster.com/
Tôi sẽ cập nhật thêm hình ảnh minh họa và bài viết cho thật chi tiết và cụ thể hơn.

11. Các khó khăn trong khi sửa main:

- Không đủ linh kiện thay thế như các IC dao động, chip IO, chipset.
- Không đủ thiết bị (như máy đóng chip, máy hiện sóng)
- Tài liệu kỹ thuật chính quy rất ít. Riêng tôi cũng chỉ sưu tầm được vài schematics của mainboard để nghiên cứu mà thôi.
Trên đây cũng chỉ là một vài kinh nghiệm thực tế của tôi trong quá trình làm việc và tự tìm tòi. Rất mong được các bạn góp ý để hoàn thiện hơn.

Sưu tầm.

----------


## admin

thank nhièu nha kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

----------

